# ball jars  Bob Clay



## arthur (Jul 10, 2008)

Since I am starting to find some ball jars in descnt shape.  What  about different colors and how about the nunber stamped on the bottom does any one number make the jar worth more then another and are colors worth more then clear.  Also does atlas jars fall into the same category as Ball----Arthure


----------



## Hoosier49er (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Arthur,
   The colored Ball jars tend to be worth more. Especially certain greens, amber and true blues. As far as the numbers go, 13 is about the only number people really look for. Supposedly people thought it was unlucky and they broke them. The number on bottom was just a mold number though, and doesn't really tend to make much difference in value. I have a shoulder seal Ball jar with a number, four dots, AND roman numerals on the bottom. The older Ball jars will have a ground top/lip. Atlas jars are almost always worthless, unless you get a one in a million oddball. They were a different company than Ball.  
 Hope this helps,


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 12, 2008)

Ya know Arthur, when you list someone's name in the title of your post, it appears that you don't really want to hear from the rest of us.  Assuming that wasn't your intention, I just like to add to Joe's answer.  While mold marks do not affect value, if you want to collect a jar from every mold Ball made, by all means do so.  Collect what you like.  And, Atlas jars in clear and aqua are of very little value, but they also made some very collectable colors of blue and green that are definitely not throw-aways.  -Tammy


----------



## arthur (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks to all


----------

